# Oh Deere, he got wet



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

My JD 4410 HST became a victim of rising water. Didn't get in the engine, but it did get in Hydraulics. I'm draining the hydraulics, removing the rear pto plate (lowest point on tractor), disconnecting every hydraulic line, replacing all filters, blowing out all lines and cylinders with air. I plan to refill with inexpensive hyd fluid, run and cycle everything til it's warm, shut down and drain everything again before refilling with HyGard (assuming the new fluid looks clear.) gen hyd fluid is $25/ 5gal vs 80/5gal for hygard Lo Vis. Am I missing anything that I should be doing? Is there a shortcut anyone knows about?

Thanks

(I posted same thread in General Tractor. Hope I didn't violate any rules.)


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If any electric senors you may want to check.


----------

